# M Classics



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

What's with those funny looking round headlights? Are those modified Integra's or something? :dunno: 

:lmao:


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

The M6 is still soooo NICE!!

Does anyone have pics of some really nice ones??


----------



## Christian (Apr 4, 2002)

The E28 M5 is one of my favorite cars ever. I recently got to drive a mint one (I think '88) with only 16K miles on it. Man, that was a great car. As good as the new M cars are, they lack the character of the E28 M5 and E30 M3.


----------



## bdkm5 (May 6, 2005)

*88 M5's?*

Are there any forums in here that are geared only towards the E28 M5's?


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

bdkm5 said:


> Are there any forums in here that are geared only towards the E28 M5's?


M5board.com has a forum specifically for the E28 M5.


----------

